# Does Phillip Glass have anymore "rock" sounding pieces?



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

Like this:


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

It's not really "rock", but Glass made two recordings based on David Bowie's music. Check them out :

http://www.amazon.com/Philip-American-Composers-Orchestra-Russell/dp/B000V6OM7A/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000040US/


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

The lp he did with Mike Oldfield. (Think its called "Northstar")


----------

